# First time FET



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

I'm currently on day 4 of my injections with our first (and hopefully last) cycle of FET. 
We had a cycle of ICSI last year and were so happy when we had a BFP but we sadly miscarried at 6 weeks  

We do have 2 frozen blasts that we are having transferred soon  

I'm feeling very different to last time. I'm not feeling as obsessive as last time and feel a bit more relaxed. I know it will all change when I go for my scans and things but until then I'm enjoying just having treatment again. 

Would really like some cycle buddy's as it helped me so much the last time  

Amy xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Hope, I started my first DR injection today, baseline scan 16th April! We've had one fresh cycle in September last year which was unsuccessful. We had been planning a natural FET, but my body had other ideas (3 months of non-starter Nat FET   ) So here I am, back on the drugs! We only have one little embie frozen, but apparantly it's excellent quality (5aa) so fingers crossed this'll be it for us   . 

So sorry to hear of your MC. I wouldn't say I'm necessarily that much more relaxed this time, but I'm finding it hard to be as positive. I was full of blind optimism the first time around! Just ready for this oh so hard journey to be over now. 

Super good luck for your cycle! What protocol are you on? I'm doing 3 weeks of Buserelin shots, then roughly 3 weeks of Progynova before transfer. Then of course the lovely cyclogest pessaries  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning,

Im sorry to hear about your last cycle   Hopefully this will be your time  

My first scan is on my birthday 4th April so that will be nice LOL. They have got me on 2-3 weeks of buserelin then a minimum of 9 days of the Progynova.

I know it's hard to be positive after a failed cycle but i think that's all we can control during this treatment LOL

I did want to ask a question........Will i have a period between now and my first scan like i did with ICSI. I have just called my clinic and asked them but no one was there to tell me? A bit annoyed really because they should have told me  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you on Buserelin too? I've been told to expect a period about a week after starting the DR jabs. Side effects seem to be starting already   . Last time I got 4/5 days before they kicked in, but no such luck! Already feeling tired/spaced and getting a headache   . Ah well, chilled day for me today I think. Plus had a cake feast with my Derby team last night, so have loooaaads leftover - that should keep me going   .

I was also worried about appts on my Birthday (12th April), but luckily am escaping that joy! I've been told I'll get my 2nd scan after about 12 days of Progynova, but will prob be on it about 3 weeks before transfer.

Are you feeling any side effects yourself yet? I hate the Buserelin, always feel the full side effects  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi,

Yeah im on Buserelin. Been VERY crabby all over the weekend   got headache and feeling tired so the same as last time really.

Im obviously not drinking and trying very hard to be healthy but i could kill for something nice to eat   Have a slice of cake for me  

How are you finding it this time round? Im a bit annoyed with my clinic as they havent really explained things very well this time around? Im glad i know that i will have a period again as i would have been a complete wreck if AF had arrived and i didnt know it should do  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

My clinic have not explained a lot either. I've not actually had an appt there since our follow up in November! Just communication over the phone. As we were originally planning on a natural cycle, we didn't discuss a medicated on in any great detail. The other thing that annoys me is they never warn you of all the possible side effects. The only reason I knew what to expect with any of the meds I've taken is because I did my own research. I guess it's just another day at work for them, but obviously it's a big deal to us!

I do try to eat healthily most of the time, but I've tried to loosen up a bit about what I'm eating, just no alcohol, minimal caffiene and plenty of fruit/veg. At this point I think if it's going to happen it's going to happen, as long as we eat sensibly, I don't see the harm in a bit of cake   . I read you shouldn't eat a low fat diet when TTC anyway, so that's my excuse!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah mine has been much the same? Last year we had a funded cycle of ICSI and they went through everything TWICE but now this time we are paying i think they just think"well shes done it before so she knows"  

I'm not eating healthy all the time, we are still treating ourselves to 1 take away a week and i cant stop my treats   Just doing the same as you really.....Fruit and Veg and no caffeine or alcohol.

I had to look on the internet for the side effects too cause they didnt really go in to it with us. I would go through any side effect if it brings me a baby  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first attempt at FET and having an artificial cycle. I am on day 2 of DR taking the nasel spray and so far no side effects. Sending   to all.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Jamsponge, come and join us on the FET thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303687.0


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi jamsponge,

Welcome   how are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello all sorry for absence and not replying but so much happening as well as FET my feet haven't touched ground in ages. Anyway had down reg scan on fri and all is going well so I have started progynova and have next scan in just under a fortnight. Starting of feel effects of meds I am hot and thirsty all the time also very irritable with DH poor bloke. Hope everyone else is well     to all.x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi jamsponge,

Glad your scan went well 😀 all go for next scan xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Hope thanks for replying. Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah all good thanks, ET on Thursday so really excited but nervous about the thaw?!

How far along are you now??

Xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Jamsponge glad your baseline scan went well, we have ours tomorrow! Fingers crossed we are ready to start Progynova as I've really suffered with the side effects this week especially! 

Hope can't believe your ET is so soon! Good luck for it,   your thaw goes well.

Do any of you ladies know of the possible side effects of the Progynova? I knew what to expect for the DR as have done it all before on fresh cycle, but never taken progy before. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning MDD - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.......keep me posted  

I will just be happy when i know ive got my little ice babies back with me   

As far as side effects with Progynova i havent really had any? I suffered really bad with buserelin but havent had any with progynova which is good?? Lat night i did have a few hot flushes but nothing major??

xxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope, really sorry to read your news  
MDD hope all is well with you.
I have my second scan on Friday to check lining. Really struggling on progynova getting really bad headaches every few days.
    to all in all phases of this process.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Jamsponge - I'm ok thanks, just tired and headachey most days on the combo of buserelin and progynova. I also have a progress scan tomorrow. What dosage are you on for progynova? I'm currently taking 3x2mg tabs a day, alongside 0.5ml buserelin. If all goes well it should be 7th May for thaw/transfer    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi MDD,I am on same dosage as you for progynova but on Buserilin nasel spray both 3x daily and getting some terrible headaches. Just sat in waiting room now ready to be called in for scan. Hope your scan goes well today.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck! Lucky you getting a nice early one - ours isn't until 2.30pm! No doubt they'll be running behind by then  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi MDD hope your scan went well, I didn't feel that lucky when I had to get up at 6:00 this morning however I am good to go, buserelin stops today,embriologist rings tomorrow, thaw on Monday and if all well     ET Tuesday. Eeek feeling nervous now!!!!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooh how exciting! Super good luck!   

Our scan was all fine. Lining 9.3mm, so carrying on as I am. Start progesterone next week. Then week on Tues Embryologysts will ring and thaw the embryo, hopefully then transfer later that day or following morning.   Feeling very very anxious about the thaw now, just want it to be done and our little emby to be back home (in my uterus!). I   that this time in about 2 weeks we'll both be pregnant!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

After a nerve wracking morning embryologist finally rang, our 3 frosties will be thawed on early Monday morning if all survive they will be nurtured overnight and best 2 selected if only 2 or 1 make it ET at 10am Monday . Now I am just a wreck. Know exactly how you feel about thaw, can't quite believe it's s close, won't be able to sleep Sunday. Sending out       to all.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Jamsponge - Hope all's gone well today!   your emby/ies are snuggling in tight! xx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Delilah, 1 of our 3 frosties survived the thaw but had a cracked shell so DH and I had to go to hospital and wait and see. After a nervous wait we were told embryo was fine and was grade 1  so had ET yesterday morning and now have a week off work. Slightly worried as I have been suffering from stomach cramps on and off since yesterday pm but apart from that ok. Hoping all is good with you, your scan sounds positive and hope that a week today you have had successful ET     . Also since stopping buserelin headaches have stopped .


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

That's great news Jamsponge, well done!   Rest up now, I hope you'll be announcing your   very soon!

Only 3 more nasty buserelin injections to go! But on the down side, I have to start pessaries tomorrow   Boo! Ah well, will hopefully all be worth it         . It's been much harder to stay positive this time round, the stress of thaw is really getting to me. This just has to be it for us! I will   for your embie and our little Biggles every day        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Delilah hope you are ok and not going too  thinking about the thaw, I know that's easier said than done. Sending you,your DH and Biggles       .


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Jamsponge, feeling a little more positive today and trying not to stress too much! How are you feeling after transfer? Hope you're getting plenty of rest and chilling out in this beautiful weather! 

I wonder, are you doing/eating anything in particular to aid implantation? I'm always in 2 minds about it, half of me wants to do anything that could help, but the other half says let nature take it's course and if it's gonna happen it'll happen, you know? Would love to hear your view on it. 

PS. I have just been out and bought myself some chocolate brazil nuts 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Delilah hope you enjoyed your brazil nuts. In regards to diet I stopped drinking just before I started Buserelin and a few days later made switch to decaff coffee and tea. Since ET I am making a big effort to eat breakfast which I normally don't do (time restraints) I have also introduced more fruit, veg and fish into my diet and following info nurse gave me. Also given up whippy ice cream which was really hard this weekend as I was at the seaside and it was everywhere. Just trying to eat a bit better although had huge fish and chips by the sea  .
         for tomorrow looking forward to hearing that Biggles has settled in.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Well fish and chips just has to be done at the seaside!   . I had fish and chips myself last night, but am trying generally to eat well, just like you really, plenty of fruit and veg, and I heard protein and oats are good, so lots of eggs, porridge etc!

Yes it's the big thaw tomorrow   . Feeling very apprehensive about it all going to plan, but am trying to be as relaxed and as positive as I possibly can. Off to acupuncture in the morning, so that should help chill me out   . Will let you know how it all goes.

How are you feeling? I bet you're getting impatient to test - I know I will be by that point!! Although there is something nice about being in the PUPO 'bubble', ignorant bliss I guess   . Any symptoms to note yet?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Been gettting cramps on and off since transfer day, have less energy and am tired to the point of having a lie down in the afternoons, can't do that at work tomorrow  also sorry TMI but peeing more than usual. Not to impatient to take test probably cause the thought is scary at the mo, back at work tomorrow so that should keep me busy.          for tomorrow.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooh, sound like they could be promising signs! I really hope your embie has settled in nicely   When is you OTD?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Jamsponge, Back from transfer, our little 5 day blast looked perfect! Had some acupuncture before and after transfer so nice and relaxed now too   . Hope you're feeling ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

So glad all went well , I have been checking all day to find out your news. I am ok survived first day back at work but feeling really tired now I have stopped and gotten home. Hope you have a good rest and         Biggles is getting nice and cosy.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Thankyou! Make sure you're resting too! Put your feet up tonight now you're home. Get DH to cook you tea, that's what mine's doing right now  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Delilah hope all is good with you, any symptoms yet?


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Jamsponge - I'm good. Only symptom so far is I've had a fair bit of cramping today. Not bad but I can always feel it there. Only other thing is I'm pretty tired, but that's probably just from all the excitement of yesterday!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Jamsponge, How are you feeling chick? I bet you're getting excited/nervous for OTD now! How's the symptom spotting? So far I have cramping, backache, fatigue, and boobs are starting to get very sore but that's prob the pessaries.

Hope you're ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Delilah, feeling really nervous, haven't even purchased an HPT yet. OTD is Sunday. Symptoms pretty much same although for last 3 days I have had really bad nausea. Hope you are ok and getting lots of rest. When are you testing? Sending you all


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi sorry for wait had to go to a meeting this morning and didn't want to test til I got home. Bfn for me, sending you      .


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that   . Sending you lots of   .

My OTD is Saturday, but the nurse said to test Friday as if it's + I'll have to go into the clinic that day to collect more meds.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Delilah hope all is well with you


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Jamsponge - I was doing really well and keeping strong not testing - but taken two this afternoon and they were positive!! Being cautiously optimistic until Fri when we go to the clinic!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

So pleased for you


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a quick update, official test date today and positive on FR plus 'pregnant 2-3' on CBD.   this is a sticky baby.

I hope you're feeling ok, thinking of you and sending lots of  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamsponge (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad all is good with you and Biggles has made himself at home


----------



## shyboy (Jul 8, 2011)

HELLO me and my partner of 5 years have started down the egg donor route we are half way through im getting nervous now had all bloods done womb checked last week.The clinic rang sat 25 to say egg retrival will be Monday 27 may and for my partner to go in at 8am  for his bit.Im sat here now just thinking and came across this chat forum just wondered if anyone would chat to me sooooo nervous.SHYBOY


----------



## ModernDayDelilah (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Shyboy, it is a nerve wracking time, but I'd just say try to relax as much as possible and do nice things for yourself. I hope that it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Just thought id jump in on ure thread as im also doing the same protocol (0.5ml buserelin and 6mg daily prognova)Due to start supps on sat then transfer hopefully 6/7th june.Just hope after 6 weeks of meds embies thaw nicely.my scan the other day was 10.5mm so just pray all carries on well.good luck to all.


----------

